# Diagramme und Graphen



## deusful (3. Aug 2004)

hallo,

ich möchte mit hilfe von java-applets ein paar diagramme zeichnen lassenn und diese zur laufzeit auch ändern können. ich möchte u.a anderem ein balkendiagramm ausgeben, punkte in einem diagramm darstellen und ein funktionsgerade zeichnen können.

ich arbeite mit dem jbuilder 9.0 und weiß nicht, ob dort standardmäßig alle klassen, die ich dazu benötige vorhanden sind. wenn ja, kann mir sagen wie ich die jenigen einbinden bzw. wie diese heißen oder wo ich die benötigten klassen runterladen kann?

vielen dank!

sebastian


----------



## Roar (3. Aug 2004)

JFreeChart soll ja ganz gut sein: www.jfree.org

is allerdings swing. für AWT kenn ich jedoch keine API...


----------



## DP (3. Aug 2004)

jfreechart ist das "beste" was es in sachen diagramme gibt (bis auf die doku). bin schwer besgeistert 

awt sollte auch kein akt sein, einfach das jpg darstellen und jut ist.

cu


----------

